# Need A Script: "Email, Print, Share" For Site Visitors



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

I would like to add a feature to my web pages (I use FrontPage 2000) so when a visitor likes a page, the visitor can click on a link housed in a bar where the links in the bar say "Email, Print, Share"

An example would be the Email, Print, Share links from the articles on the site

http://www.indystar.com/

Does anyone know where I can find a free script to do what I would like to do?

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

You're probably going to have to write it yourself. I couldn't find anything on Google, and the Indystar website uses a complex content management system so you can't just copy what they have.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, agree with Eriksrocks...

Writing code for:

Email: write a form which sends an email to whoever linking to the page
Print: that's easy, using a javascript link --- Print this page
Share: is this the same as email?!

Cheers


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Share is for sharing the article on various social networking sites like delicious, digg, facebook, etc.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah ha, cheers! For this, you can use this tool:

http://www.addthis.com/

Make an account with this, and then you can generate code to make your 'share' button to simply throw into your html.

Cheers


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you to all of you for your time and comments.


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Fantastically Good!!!! Thank you amanxman.


----------

